# swollen nose



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

My 3 year old female GSD has a roundish swollen area on the bridge of her nose that appeared yesterday. She does not seem to be sensitive to the touching of that area, and I do not notice any scratch marks (she was "playing" with our Bengal cat just previous to us noticing the swollen area). 
I was wondering if a dog can break its nose? 
I will be taking her to the vet today (its still only 2:30 am here) but wondered if anyone had any idea what could cause such swelling?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

picture?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bee Sting?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was thinking bite or bee sting too


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs get that from bug bites--a lump in the middle of their nose.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yes dogs can break their noses, but it is very rare. I had a Dachshund once that came in from playing with a very swollen muzzle, but the swelling wasn't localized in one spot it was the whole muzzle. Checked all over for a bug bite, bee sting, cut, scratch, noting. So we took the little fella to the vet, they did Xrays and said that there was a lot of bruising and didn't think the bone was broken, but heavily bruised. It said another fraction of an inch and we would have been dealing with a broken bone. So out of my 40+ years with dogs this was the closest to a broken nose.

We believe he was herding the neighbors horses and one of them (a new one) wasn't happy with the little fella trying to tell him what to do.

I would look for a bug bite or bee sting.

Val


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the answers to my query on my dog's nose. Here are some photos of her nose.

This one is from yesterday when we first noticed the swelling.....












This one is from this morning. Today her nose looks less puffy, although it is still swollen.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW, the bee sting makes sense because usually I discourage the bees from their feeding area. My dogs are raw fed so it does attract bees at feed time.
I stand over the dogs while they eat and make sure that the bees don't land on their meat.
My DH fed the dogs yesterday, and he is a less attentive dog parent than I.
Right after he fed them is when the bump on Akasha's nose was noticed.
Thanks again for the replies to my question.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If it's going down, it sounds like a bee sting might be the cause.


----------

